# UK Vs Canada



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey!

I just wanted people's opinions on UK living Vs Canadian living. Any differences good or bad. Any info would be much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

You have bears roaming the streets in Canada.

In the UK you have foxes.


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey!
> 
> I just wanted people's opinions on UK living Vs Canadian living. Any differences good or bad. Any info would be much appreciated.
> 
> Steve



I find Canadians a lot friendlier (in general) than UK people. 

Canadian winters are harsh, cold and long. UK winters are damp, wet and grey. I find the latest very depressive. I'm not much of a winter person but I hate permanant grey skies.

Cost of living in the UK is higher than in Canada (if you compare big cities). Houses is Canada are bigger and usually well built. 

UK is great to live in if you like travelling. Many countries are just a short flight away.

In my experience, things run a lot smother in Canada. 

UK has a lot of history.

Cheers,

PS: this is only my point of view, not facts
Cindy


----------



## thescotsman (Dec 14, 2009)

The weather would be the biggest turn off for Canada I think. I have relations who've lived in Edmonton Alberta for over 40 years and they phoned the other day and mentioned that it was currently -40 degrees just now and likely to get worse.

I really dont know how they've stuck it that long tbh. I think i'll stick with my original idea and try and get into the USA.


----------

